# Hay storage 101



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Attached is an article from this month's 'Hay & Forage Grower', along with a spreadsheet that I created. I wish I had this material in hand about 15 (or more) years ago. I could have paid for several sheds (or as they say, I did pay for several, just never got them ).

Now, for the cost to build I used my actual costs for my building from last year. Naturally, your cost per square foot could be different, but at least it should get you closer than just using the 'old SWAG' method. You could even cut cost(s) by having open sides, no asphalt floor, no doors, no concrete rat wall or concrete approaches. Or add to the cost by doing things differently (eg more asphalt).

On the flip side, you could look at off season storage as a bonus, too. 

My two cents for today.

Larry


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

good info ! thanks


----------

